# Didn't realize gull was that shallow.....



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Talk about a bad day....that's why I have BoatUS......


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

About 10 years back I remember zoning out while we were on fish and drifting over an area of the shoal, knowing full well the shoal was there having fished that area my entire life. Looking down and seeing huge boulders just below the outdrives made for a nervewracking few minutes. Lucky we made it through without a scratch but fishing that area you have to be alert and watch your charts/plotter. 

Being in the middle of the lake and not around much of anything, it can catch you off guard.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me I have a tracker and it has stress cracks and a whole in the hull from lake Erie and I have never hit anything all that pressure on a welded boat is to much tracker marine told me this is common and I shouldn't fish with it on Erie what a joke after the hull is repaired I will be getting a real boat I mostly fish inland but I do frequent Erie for the monster bronze backs and a ranger is probably in my near future never even think of fishing off a tracker again I have owned one for 8yrs what garbage the lifetime warranty is a joke stay clear of trackers if you plan on fishing Erie 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walidave (Jan 16, 2012)

i had a ranger before i went for a big water boat. Lookd show room new before lake erie and after 3yrs of 6 or so trips a yr had stress cracks thru out middle third of boat. Dont know of great suggestion for small boat on big water. Good luck


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

Its not really the size of the boat its how you drive it. I've fished that part of Lake Erie for the past 7 years in a 18 1/2' Tracker Targa. I've many times fished in 3 to 5'ers. 0 issues with the boat. It actually handles the lake quite well. Would love to know the story behind what happened. Its clear the boat didn't hit bottom, lower units still there. Looks to me like it flipped or rolled under power given the motor cowlings are gone along with the windshields.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

ErieEye said:


> Its not really the size of the boat its how you drive it. I've fished that part of Lake Erie for the past 7 years in a 18 1/2' Tracker Targa. I've many times fished in 3 to 5'ers. 0 issues with the boat. It actually handles the lake quite well. Would love to know the story behind what happened. Its clear the boat didn't hit bottom, lower units still there. Looks to me like it flipped or rolled under power given the motor cowlings are gone along with the windshields.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Also pays to purchase and learn to read a Lake Erie Chart.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

If you check out the charts for the area, it is called Gull Island Shoal. Island should give you a hint to the water depth in the area. I have fished that area for years and know it pretty well. I still am nervous whenever I set up to drift the area. Most days the Island can be seen, it is just a couple dozen boulders sticking above the water. You have plenty of water North of the island. I will not go within 200 yards on the North side. The shoal extends to the south and west from the island. It has some very large boulders to the east that just love lower units. It seems like about every weekend during the summer somebody is being towed in from there. Just my 2 cents, I caught many fish up there over the years.


----------



## wakina (May 30, 2007)

In the fifties during the low water period in the fall the shallowest part of gull would stick out of the water by about a foot or less. I believe Glen Lau (sp) used to duck hunt divers from that gravel bar that stuck out of the water. Nowadays after a good NE wind when those big rollers are still coming in on the first calm day after the NE wind, you can see those rollers crashing into that gravel bar and shoot water straight up into the air, you would have no trouble seeing where that shallow spot is on those days.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

What a shame, those are beautiful boats  At least they got it back out...


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

A few years back I drifted across Gull and my outboard skipped across a rock on top of the reef. It freek the guys out that were with me but I knew exactly what was going on.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

ErieEye said:


> Its not really the size of the boat its how you drive it. I've fished that part of Lake Erie for the past 7 years in a 18 1/2' Tracker Targa. I've many times fished in 3 to 5'ers. 0 issues with the boat. It actually handles the lake quite well. Would love to know the story behind what happened. Its clear the boat didn't hit bottom, lower units still there. Looks to me like it flipped or rolled under power given the motor cowlings are gone along with the windshields.


Read the opening of the video, pause it and look at the hull. the opening says grounded and capsized. From the looks of it, it struck something, my guess, is the shoal.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

This is the area just NE of South Bass correct? That area is scary...seems lke theres shallow spots everywhere.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

CarpCommander said:


> This is the area just NE of South Bass correct? That area is scary...seems lke theres shallow spots everywhere.


North of kellys along the line


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

there is a marker but don't know if it's out all year. I know it goes from 30+ to 2' real quick


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Boy ! YES many years ago the rock piles where out of the water on Gull Shoal ! And you may want to check Boat/US insurance ? They DO NOT cover Hard or Soft groundings. Goes to salvage and can be very $$$$$.
Nice job To Jake and the Boys for getting in back in ! Rescue Marine!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was heading up to kellys and passed those 2 tow boats right around American Eagles Shoal I slowed down to take a look, it's without a doubt the same boat and I checked the date it was a sunday I remember the day well fishing sucked. I remember saying to my buddies look how low the transom looks that was more than a break down. Not the first Tracker I've seen go down and I'm glad I don't own one. 

Ranger's have upright level floatation so they don't bob like a cork in the event of a swamping. Here are some pics http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1460508/Re_Streiffs_Storm_sunken_Range 

I know a couple guys who filled their Rangers up with water, they pumped them out and kept going, lucky for them the motor never shut down.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Ranger's have upright level floatation so they don't bob like a cork in the event of a swamping. Here are some pics http://www.hotspotoutdoors.com/forum/ubbthreads.php/topics/1460508/Re_Streiffs_Storm_sunken_Range


Looks like they didn't even lose a fishing rod.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

ErieRider said:


> Read the opening of the video, pause it and look at the hull. the opening says grounded and capsized. From the looks of it, it struck something, my guess, is the shoal.


Yep, I stand corrected. You can see some damage. You wouldn't think the lower unit would stay intact after impacting something like that.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> North of kellys along the line


Gotcha. I think I know where you are talkng now. There's usually a green bouy out there? NE of Kellys?

Still learning the lake....that area around S Bass still gives me the creeps. I always go around the west side.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

CarpCommander said:


> Gotcha. I think I know where you are talkng now. There's usually a green bouy out there? NE of Kellys?
> 
> Still learning the lake....that area around S Bass still gives me the creeps. I always go around the west side.


WRONG ! Green Is By KI shoal ! Red one is by Gull ! And they are not reef markers They Mark the channel or route thru that area! Yes you better do some studing. By a Good Lake Erie Western basin one and take it with you.


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Geesh my dude, sorry for the mis-identification of cones...lol. Ill save my pennies and get a good chart. Im just trying to find shallow areas to shoot carp anyways.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

CarpCommander said:


> Geesh my dude, sorry for the mis-identification of cones...lol. .


Haha, I don't think he was blasting you. I've noticed he has a very punctuated and animated style to his typing no matter what he is trying to say. I think he is really a nice guy that just really likes exclamation points.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

CarpCommander said:


> Geesh my dude, sorry for the mis-identification of cones...lol. Ill save my pennies and get a good chart. Im just trying to find shallow areas to shoot carp anyways.


Hey Sorry Guy. But when you spend as much time out on the lake like I do you see a whole bunch of crazy stuff and people can and do get hurt and even die. I have seen 40' boats on top of Mouse Island & 50' Searays Totaled on Gull. On On and On ! I still do not understand why we test People to drive cars But someone can buy a 500,000 Boat and just drive it away from the dock with nothing ?

Sorry to rant but to all Please know where your going.

Come by and shoot carp by my boat they make too much noise !


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Ya thats why Im always paranoid about running into rock bars, shoals, etc etc- heard way too many horror stories about the lake and hidden dangers. 

For the most part I travel the same route out to the islands to shoot, but I would like to explore some other shallow areas this spring, just dont wanna die doing it! 

Ill be sure to do my best to keep the rough fish numbers down. . If ya ever wanna see what its like shoot me a PM and Ill take you out. We shoot under lights at night and its amazing what comes out after dark.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I have shot fish out there. There are plenty there but its not really any better than the other spots. Lake hasta be pretty flat for it to be fishable.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

For all the guys on here that have gotten close to hitting or actually hit gull.....are you guys using navionics? 

Cause on mine you can clearly see the shallow water and my curser is within 15m with gps. I just stay far enough away that I would never hit it.

Why would you risk hitting bottom in your rig just for some fish?

Even on plane you can clearly go around it, just go in between kelley's and the shoal? Might have to dodge some nets, but no biggy.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

CarpCommander said:


> This is the area just NE of South Bass correct? That area is scary...seems lke theres shallow spots everywhere.


I know where you're referring to. Found it by accident in my early years, like mid-70's. There's a small island to the NE of SB. You quickly learn to stay well EAST of that small island to travel down the east side of SB. Once I saw those big boulders just under the surface, the pucker factor went way UP! Have seen many "extremely lucky newbies" on plane thru there with lower units straight down, obviously not looking at depth finders! With some chop or waves, you can't see the rocks below and think you're good to go by staying well off South Bass-but you're not!


----------



## woodworker2001 (Jan 23, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I know where you're referring to. Found it by accident in my early years, like mid-70's. There's a small island to the NE of SB. You quickly learn to stay well EAST of that small island to travel down the east side of SB. Once I saw those big boulders just under the surface, the pucker factor went way UP! Have seen many "extremely lucky newbies" on plane thru there with lower units straight down, obviously not looking at depth finders! With some chop or waves, you can't see the rocks below and think you're good to go by staying well off South Bass-but you're not!


think you might be thinking of ballast island and buckeye reef there just to the north east of SB. Gull is a solid mile or more from SB both areas are bad for boaters and see many people not have a clue where they are going...


----------



## BRED (Jan 26, 2012)

,Gull is about straight south of middle island [canada] maybe a mile or so with a red bouy,north of Kellys and east of north bass


----------



## Walleye Assassin (Nov 6, 2009)

The tracker in the video blew a fuse and lost all their power. While they were trying to get things sorted out they took a wave over the back that swamped the boat. I got this report from one the guys in their group that was fishing further north that day. I guess the guys spent about 35 mins in the water before another boat saw them and radioed for help.


----------

